# Photos of a few of the boys.. (Cockatiels)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Shiro


















Larry


















Freddy









Charlie


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

What a beautiful cockatiels


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Freddie looks alot like my first teil and Charlie looks alot like Birdie body wise, big, manly and a spunk


----------



## Cola'sMom (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful. Does the white have dark eyes?


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Super duper cute


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

They're beautiful, Renae.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cola'sMom said:


> Beautiful. Does the white have dark eyes?


He sure does.


----------



## Cola'sMom (Apr 26, 2010)

I am such a ding-a-ling. So he is a clear pied then? Are they bred by combining heavy pied parents? I am just drooling! ha ha


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cola'sMom said:


> I am such a ding-a-ling. So he is a clear pied then? Are they bred by combining heavy pied parents? I am just drooling! ha ha


Lol, you know your mutations, he is a Clear Pied. 

Lemme see if I can dig up some information!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I made a thread about breeding Shiro (Clear Pied) with my Cinnamon WF hen: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11436

*"When unsure of the background it is best to pair a clear pied with a non pied or non split to pied bird for split babies. This way you know these split babies will carry the gene for a clear to heavy pied bird.*"

I assume this is how you would get a Clear Pied - it's fascinating, but confusing. :lol: 

srtiels (she's on this forum) who's a Cockatiel breeder can tell you more! I'm hopeless when it comes to mutations and what you need to breed to get a certain mutation. :blink:


----------

